
TensorFlow – A curated list of dedicated resources - lahdo
https://github.com/jtoy/awesome-tensorflow/
======
malux85
How is Keras not on here!

~~~
wyldfire
Tsk, because you haven't put the PR in yet. Or at least you hadn't at the time
you wrote that.

Don't worry, someone probably read your comment and did it for you. [1]

[1] [https://github.com/jtoy/awesome-
tensorflow/commit/b1e6278cb9...](https://github.com/jtoy/awesome-
tensorflow/commit/b1e6278cb9328e0fad3a586e2be857cf81704161)

------
toisanji
how is it that these awesome lists grow so fast?

~~~
chaconnewu
People need a place to find high quality resources without spending too much
time searching for them.

